
Pentagon Suggests Countering Devastating Cyberattacks with Nuclear Arms - okket
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/16/us/politics/pentagon-nuclear-review-cyberattack-trump.html
======
coolspot
Great thing for false flag operations.

